# Unique Detail Vs VW Pirelli 2.0T GTI MK5



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,

Here we have a Limited edition 2009 VW Pirelli 2.0T GTI MK5 I have listed some of the mods below but this car is a sheep in wolfs clothing.
Any way the car came into us over a three day period to have a mild paint correction with interior detail plus engine detail and rear hub re-paint.

The car will be displayed by Vagtech on there display stand in July.​
For those who are golf fans below is a small list of the mods that have been undertaken so far with a Massive boot build to come.

Handling Changes Completed

63.	Bilstien PSS10 kit
64.	Neuspeed triangulated upper rear strut brace
65.	Neuspeed Torque Arm Insert
66.	Neuspeed Short Shift Kit
67.	Neuspeed front anti roll bar 25mm
68.	Neuspeed rear anti roll bar 25mm
69.	Neuspeed rear sway bar links
70.	Whiteline anti lift kit
71.	Whiteline bump - steer adjust kit
72.	ECS Sub-frame Spacer Plates Kit 
73.	ECS 6-Speed Clutch Bleeder Block 
74.	Front wishbone front power flex bush
75.	42 Draft VW Shifter Bushing Kit - Mk5 6S 
76.	4 Pirelli P Zero Rosso's Tire Size 225 40 18 92Y (@16,750 miles)
77.	Vibra-Technics VAG455B - Torque link (Dog bone) bush, small end (@17,950 miles)
78.	Vibra-Technics VAG520M - Torque Link Chassis Bush (@17,950 miles) 
79.	Vibra-Technics VAG500M - LH Gearbox mount (@17,950 miles) 
80.	Vibra-Technics VAG510M - RH Engine Mount (@17,950 miles) 
81.	Beissbarth 4 wheel alignment (@17,950 miles)
82.	Pirelli OEM Wheel 18" x 7.5" ET51 with 5 x 112 cm centers (For spare wheel)Change wheel color with powder coating after striping and blasting including tire fitting balancing and short valve (For spare wheel)
83.	Pirelli Wheel Centre Caps (1 for spare wheel & others as spares)
84.	Pirelli P Zero Rosso Tire Size 225 40 18 92Y (For spare wheel)
85.	Powerflex 2 x (PFR85-508) Rear Tie Bar to Chassis Front Bush 
86.	Powerflex 2 x (PFR85-509) Rear Lower Spring Mount Outer 
87.	Powerflex 2 x (PFR85-510) Rear Lower Spring Mount Inner 
88.	Powerflex 2 x (PFR85-511) Rear Lower Link Outer Bush 
89.	Powerflex 2 x (PFR85-512) Rear Lower Link Inner Bush 
90.	Powerflex 2 x (PFR85-513) Rear Upper Link Outer Bush 
91.	Powerflex 2 x (PFR85-514) Rear Upper Link Inner Bush 
92.	Whiteline Front Sway bar - link assembly heavy duty adjustable steel ball 
93.	Whiteline Heavy Duty Steering Rack Bushing 
94.	NEUSPEED rear 25mm Sway Bar Clamp/Bushing Kit w/Grease Fitting 
95.	Beissbarth 4 wheel alignment (@18,000 miles)

Performance Changes Completed

96.	ITG Maxogen Induction Kit 
97.	Milltek Large Bore Downpipe and Hi-Flow Sports Cat
98.	Milltek None Resonated Cat-Back Exhaust System
99.	ECS Tuning Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housing Kit 
100.	ECS Magnetic Drain Plug With 10 Copper Washers
101.	Forge oil catch tank system 
102.	Forge Blow Off Valve kit
103.	Forge Charcoal Canister Cover 
104.	Forge valve spring kit
105.	Forge 25 - 35mm Stainless Steel hose clips
106.	Forge Silicone Hose For The Carbon Filter
107.	Forge Silicone Hose For DV to Intake return
108.	Forge Silicone Hose For Throttle body 
109.	Revo stage 2 
110.	Revo serial port switch (SPS)
111.	Forge Alloy Radiator for MK5 Golf 
112.	Forge FMHTVAG-A Motorsport Alloy Coolant Tank - Golf Mk5
113.	Forge Hose Clamp set for FMKC010 
114.	Forge Silicone Coolant Hose Kit for VAG 2.0 VW MK5 Golf Edition 30 FMKC010 (Hoses in black) 
115.	Forge Alloy Intercooler for MK5 Golf 
116.	Volkswagen Clutch release bearing 0A5141671F 
117.	Volkswagen 02Q Differential Bearing Kit 
118.	Wavetrac 10.309.175WK LSD differential 
119.	Wavetrac LSD bolt fitting kit ARP 10.498.02M 02M/02Q 
120.	Sachs up rated clutch flywheel kit inc single mass flywheel (400 BHP +)
121.	Neuspeed 2.0T K04 Hi-Flow Turbo Discharge Kit Part Number: 48.02.70 
122.	Revo Integrated Throttle Pipe for VW Golf Mk5 2.0T.

*So onto the detail​*
Camera : IPhone

Location : Unit Dunstable Bedfordshire.

Products & Machinery Used.

Defelsko Positector PDG
Autosmart Tardis
Zaino Shampoo
Megs Lambskin Mitts
Smartwax Miracle Dryer
Rupes Rotary Polisher
Scholls S17
Scholls S3 Gold
Blue scholls foam pad
3M Ultrafina
3M Yellow Pad
3M Blue Pad 
Various lambs wool pads
white 5.5" Hex-Logic Pad
75mm Spot Pads
Carpro eraser
Carpro Ironx
Zymol Vintage Wax
Zaino Z10
Zaino Z9
Gtechniq C1
Gtechniq c4
Gtechniq g1
3m masking tape
Meguiars APC
Costco microfibre towels
Valet Pro PH Advanced neutral Snowfoam
Zaino tyre dressing
BH clay bar
Autosmart smart wheels
Various brushes
Kranzle pressure washer
Sonus microfibre clothes	
Britemax Twins!
00 grade wire wool

Normal wash procedure:














































After the car was washed it was then clayed and re-foamed re-rinsed and dried using compressed air,the car was then taped up ready for machining then all PDG readings where taken.
The car is very well maintained and always washed two bucket method..below are some pictures of the paint prior to the correction work.





































Some of the deeper scratches where attended too with megs 2000/3000 grit paper.



















A couple of areas such as the leading edges of the near side skirts had to be attended to so these where prepped and painted when I refurbished the rear hubs.



















Rear hubs where showing signs off rust so these where dealt with by sanding down cleaning and applying two coats of etcher primer plus 2 coats of gloss black paint and 3 lacquer coats.





































Just a couple of the interior:...Love the seats in these.



















Exhausts got the twins treatment.



















Few of the engine looks pretty standard but trust me there where plenty of goodies under there.





































And to finish off a few shots off the paintwork.The best part of this job is meeting new people and putting a smile on there faces and the owner of this car was no exception I can honestly say he was a true gent and one of the nicest people I have ever met..so the car was an honer to work on.

























































































































































Thanks for looking, if anyone is interested in the full spec on this car let me know and i will do a separate write up.

ATB

Andy​


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Top work, wats the spec please never seen one of them before. The interior trim is smart!:thumb:


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Awesome reflection shots!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice work Andy.....nice spec too :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Quality mate!!


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

good work and them seats are really nice


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

OMG..................That is insane...... The master of black is back.......


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Cracking work buddy :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Superb work mate :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice turnaround on a rare spec car:thumb:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Lovely car, fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Top work:thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

s29nta said:


> Top work, wats the spec please never seen one of them before. The interior trim is smart!:thumb:


0ne of 220 made If I remember rightly.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wish my black car was as nice as that! Didn't even know that spec existed! Loving the seats


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

David Proctor said:


> OMG..................That is insane...... The master of black is back.......


Thanks Dave:thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Summit Detailing said:


> Very nice turnaround on a rare spec car:thumb:


Thanks buddy.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work :thumb:..

Being local to each other, maybe we should team up on a detail sometime ..


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

luke w said:


> Awesome reflection shots!


....x2 looks fantastic.:thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

dooka said:


> Nice work :thumb:..
> 
> Being local to each other, maybe we should team up on a detail sometime ..


Thanks

That we will Rob:thumb:

ATB
Andy


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

Cracking finish to a cracking motor !


----------

